# Nâng mũi S-line và những điều bạn cần biết trước khi quyết định bước làm đẹp này



## mai lan (19/8/18)

*Nâng mũi S-line là phương pháp phẫu thuật làm mũi đẹp tự nhiên, mũi sẽ cao từ gốc mũi và chạy lượn sóng hình chữ S đến đầu mũi tạo nên một vẻ đẹp thanh thoát.*

Nâng mũi từ lâu đã trở thành câu chuyện làm đẹp chưa bao giờ hạ nhiệt. Đặc biệt, đối với người Việt Nam vốn bẩm sinh “mũi tẹt, da vàng” thì chuyện nâng mũi ngày càng trở nên phổ biến hơn. Bởi mũi chính là một bộ phận quan trọng tạo nên diện mạo tổng thể khuôn mặt. Nếu may mắn sở hữu một dáng mũi cao đẹp, khuôn mặt của bạn sẽ trở nên cân đối, hài hòa và nổi bật hơn.

Do đó, không ít người tìm đến phẫu thuật nâng mũi như một phương pháp làm đẹp mang một chiếc mũi đẹp tới tất cả mọi người. Một trong những công nghệ phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ phát triển mạnh mẽ trong thời gian gần đây chính là nâng mũi S-line.  

_

_
_Bác sĩ Lê Thị Thu Hải (ở giữa) cùng NSND Lê Khanh._​
Để hiểu rõ hơn những trăn trở của phái đẹp khi quyết định làm mũi, Chuyên mục Làm đẹp đã mời Tiến sĩ, Bác sĩ Lê Thị Thu Hải, hiện đang phụ trách Phòng Laser – Phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ  - Khu khám và điều trị theo yêu cầu – Bệnh viện Trung Ương Quân Đội 108 với 20 năm kinh nghiệm, đã từng được đào tạo tại Hàn Quốc và Đài Loan, tham gia trò chuyện và chia sẻ những kiến thức về phương pháp phẫu thuật mũi S-line.

*1. Thưa chuyên gia (CG), hiện nay nâng mũi đã được biết đến là phương pháp làm đẹp khá phổ biến để giúp “nâng cấp” cho vẻ ngoài thêm xinh đẹp. Vậy, chuyên gia có thể cho đọc giả cái nhìn khái quát và dễ hiểu nhất về phương pháp nâng mũi S-line này không ạ?*

Trên thực tế, không có kỹ thuật nâng mũi S-line, L-line hay Golden line. Đó chỉ là cách gọi để cho khách hàng dễ hình dung ra dáng mũi sau khi làm.
​Nâng mũi S-line nghĩa là sau khi phẫu thuật, bạn sẽ có dáng mũi cong nhẹ, tự nhiên hình chữ S. Ba điểm quan trọng gồm: điểm giữa chân mày, điểm giữa hai khóe mắt, điểm đầu mũi sẽ tạo thành đường nét S-line.

*2. Thưa CG, tạo hình phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ mũi sẽ gồm những kỹ thuật cơ bản nào?*

Các kỹ thuật tạo hình thẩm mỹ mũi thường được sử dụng bao gồm tạo hình độn nâng sống mũi, tạo hình đầu mũi, tạo hình cánh mũi và tạo hình trụ - vách mũi. Tùy theo yêu cầu và mong muốn của bệnh nhân, các kỹ thuật này sẽ được thực hiện cụ thể.




​*3. Theo chuyên gia, tiêu chuẩn để đánh giá một dáng mũi đẹp phải bao gồm các yếu tố nào ạ?*

Một dáng mũi hài hòa cần phải chú ý đến các yếu tố độ dài sống mũi (phù hợp với khuôn mặt, tỷ lệ các góc thích hợp (Góc mũi - trán, Góc mũi - môi, Chỏm mũi - trụ mũi).

Đây là tỷ lệ đã được nghiên cứu bởi các nhà khoa học nên có mức độ chuẩn xác rất cao. Tuy nhiên để đạt được các tỷ lệ này còn phụ thuộc vào độ đàn hồi, tính chất da vùng mũi, đầu mũi.





​*4. Ngoài ra, tùy theo hình dáng khuôn mặt mà sẽ có những “phiên bản” nâng cấp mũi S-line khác nhau hay một dáng mũi sẽ được áp dụng cho tất cả các khuôn mặt?*

Với chúng tôi, các bác sĩ Phẫu thuật tạo hình thì chỉ có các kỹ thuật tạo hình khác nhau để tạo ra một dáng mũi đẹp, hài hòa với khuôn mặt.  

*5. Nâng mũi S-line là phương thức làm đẹp được đông đảo phái đẹp đón nhận. Theo bác sĩ, người Việt Nam cũng như người châu Á nói riêng thì cần phải chỉnh sửa gì ở phần mũi để khuôn mặt trông thanh thoát hơn?*

Đối người Châu Á, sống mũi thường thấp, đầu mũi to và thô, cánh mũi dày, rộng và lỗ mũi thường tròn, bè ngang. Do vậy nhu cầu tạo hình để có một dáng mũi đẹp thường bao gồm các kỹ thuật sau:

- Nâng độn sống mũi

- Kỹ thuật thu gọn đầu mũi, cánh mũi, làm dầy phần mềm đầu mũi tránh lỗ chất liệu tạo hình mũi

- Thu hẹp nền mũi

- Dựng trụ vách mũi để tạo hình lỗ mũi hạt chanh

*4. Với trào lưu nâng mũi S-line ngày càng được ưa chuộng, chuyên gia đã từng nghe hoặc chứng kiến những trường hợp nào xảy ra biến chứng chưa ạ? Nếu có, những dấu hiệu nào có thể giúp bệnh nhân nhận biết những vấn đề ấy?*

Giống như các phẫu thuật khác, các biến chứng hoàn toàn có thể xảy ra ngay khi phẫu thuật. Cụ thể, các trường hợp biến chứng ngay sau phẫu thuật bao gồm: Shock thuốc, dị ứng thuốc; Viêm nhiễm; Chảy máu.

Ngoài ra, sau phẫu thuật một thời gian đầu, bạn cũng có thể gặp các biến chứng như: lệch vẹo, viêm nhiễm, lộ chất liệu, co bao xơ.

Để tránh xảy ra các trường hợp nguy hiểm, bệnh nhân nên biết được các biến chứng ban đầu có thể xảy ra. Cụ thể, khi xuất hiện dấu hiệu sưng nóng đỏ đau tại chỗ vùng sống mũi, đầu mũi, bạn nên liên hệ lại với bác sĩ để được chữa trị kịp thời.




​*5. Thưa chuyên gia, nâng mũi S-line có vĩnh viễn không?*

Nếu chất liệu nâng mũi tồn tại ổn định, dáng mũi của bạn sẽ được duy trì vĩnh viễn.

*6. Sau khi thực hiện nâng mũi S-line, bệnh nhân cần phải làm gì để giữ cho phần mũi được hồi phục và lên đúng dáng?*

Sau phẫu thuật mũi, bệnh nhân nên tránh va chạm khi vết thương chưa ổn định. Điều này sẽ giúp cho phần mũi được giữ cố định và không bị lệch, mang đến tính thẩm mỹ cao cho dáng mũi sau phẫu thuật.

*7. Xin CG cho biết thêm về thời gian hồi phục sau phương pháp thẩm mỹ này là bao lâu?*

Thời gian phục hồi tùy thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố từ cơ địa của mỗi người, cách chăm sóc vết thương sau phẫu thuật… Trong đó, sau 3-4 ngày phẫu thuật, mũi sẽ sưng nề khá to. Tỷ lệ sưng này sẽ giảm dần từng ngày và sau 1 tuần, phần mũi của bạn sẽ chỉ còn sưng phồng từ 20 - 30%. Để dáng mũi hoàn thiện và trở lại như trạng thái bình thường thì bạn sẽ cần từ 3 - 6 tháng tiếp theo để phục hồi.





​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

